# Sayings to remember dressage markers



## scrumpygus (21 August 2009)

I know there are a few sayings to remember where short arena letters are but does anyone know any to help remember long arena letters?


----------



## Mistatiger (21 August 2009)

R S V P , you would have to look to see where to start with the R!!!


----------



## stacey_lou (21 August 2009)

prelim 
All king edwards horse can manage big fences
anything other than that am stuck lol


----------



## scrumpygus (21 August 2009)

ooh thats a good one - thanks x so its rsvp anti-clockwise starting after b.


----------



## Fahrenheit (21 August 2009)

All King Victor Edwards Stunning Horses Can Manage Really Big Plastic Fences!!

Is how I remember them but who King Victor Edward was gawd only knows... lol


----------



## 251libby (21 August 2009)

This is 2 halfs of 2 phrases, but I cant remember the originals

All King Edwards Horses Canter Merrily Round Fish


----------



## dollface (21 August 2009)

All King Edwards Horses Carry Many Brave Fighters
All Kind Elephants Have Cruel Mothers Bad Fathers


----------



## punk (21 August 2009)

Amazing - King Edward is obviously the man to remember!!

All King Edward's Handymen Can Mend Broken Fences - is the one I learnt!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Also RSVP, but never seem to remember where to start!  Now that someone mentioned After B I will now remember - I hope!!


----------



## Britestar (21 August 2009)

Can't help with RSVP, but I go anticlockwise - A Fat Bay Mare Can Hardly Ever Kick


----------



## punk (21 August 2009)

LOL!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Trust you to be different!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Presumably it is because your HHO 'location' is 'upside down'!!!


----------



## Abbeygale (21 August 2009)

All female black manx cats have eleven kittens... 






I don't know any for the long school letters 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  (I have to look in my BD rule book for those!!)


----------



## FestiveSpirit (21 August 2009)

All King Edwards Horses Cannot Manage Big Fences

and

Volunteer Services Respond Promptly

Yep, I made the second one up myself when I had to do a long arena test for the first time, I'm odd I know


----------



## camilla4 (22 August 2009)

Britestar - surely that's clockwise or have I been doing really, really inaccurate tests all this time?!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





For anyone interested I found this link:

http://www.equiworld.net/uk/sports/dressage/arenas.htm


----------



## mrblue (24 August 2009)

i think i made the end of this one up but A Kind Elelephant Has Crushed My Big Foot!!!

at least its different


----------

